# Wilcox County Hunting Club



## dog1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hunting club in Wilcox County taking on some members.  We are limited to a total of 10 members, have 4 and maybe 5 openings.  We hunt under self imposed strict rules, anybody interested send me a pm/email.

Have deer, turkey, hogs, & small game.  Camping allowed, no water or electricity.  Property is on Ocmulgee river, total of 1000 acres.  Three of us have had this land for 29 years and control all aspects of what goes on on the land.

dog1


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007 (Jun 28, 2008)

NO  INFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Please give details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
price, acres, # of members, etc.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Im Very Intrested And Would Like To Know A Little More Info About Your Place If I Could Get A Phone Number To Reach You It Would Be Alot Easier Than E-mailing. Thanks AUSTIN


----------

